# GOR-TEX Soft shell versus Pro shell versus Performance shell



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Originally I was looking at a Burton AK Performance 2L Down jacket 
but a few of my friends said I was going to be 
way to hot, even when it's generally cold and damp in whistler. 
So I decided to look at the Burton AK Continuum 3L Soft shell where it wouldn't be insulated ,
and my friends are saying that the soft shells sucks, and I should be looking at a Pro Shell.


Very confused

I want a jacket that will be dry, warm, but usualble on warm days 

So it's other the

1. Burton AK Continuum 3L Soft shell 
2. Burton AK 2L Down Performance shell
3. Burton AK 3L Pitto jacket Pro shell

and same with my pants

I had the Burton AK 2L Stagger pants Performance shell, 
and I returned them at got the Burton AK 3L HOVER pants Soft shell 

Not sure if that was the right decision

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## switchface (Nov 18, 2008)

Im looking at some similar gear and finally got to try some on today. 

The AK 2L Down Jacket I tried on (Stagger?) was warm...then again I was in the store. I then tried on an AK shell, and Im thinking this might be the better route. Im thinking a wind/waterproof shell would work nice with a fleece or hoody.

Curious to everyone else's thoughts. Not sure this helped at all, but consider it a free bump!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

i have ridden semi deep powder in a soft shell they're great. i have a columbia titanium its got wrist gasket things no waist gator, but you can cinch it.waterproof, breathable, when its cold i wear a northface syn. down vest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a soft shell, but I prefer the gore-tex pro. nice and light, yet waterproof/breathable. on colder days wear a thick fleece, on warm days, by itself.
Here in Whistler, it generally stays pretty warm (around -5) so a down jacket is overkill. buy anything but a down jacket for Whistler.

why sticking to Burton??, imo they are overpriced junk (fine for 1 season, but not built to last). companies like arcteryx,north face, patagonia all produce much better quality stuff (still expensive though)


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

wbsr said:


> Nothing wrong with a soft shell, but I prefer the gore-tex pro. nice and light, yet waterproof/breathable. on colder days wear a thick fleece, on warm days, by itself.
> Here in Whistler, it generally stays pretty warm (around -5) so a down jacket is overkill. buy anything but a down jacket for Whistler.
> 
> why sticking to Burton??, imo they are overpriced junk (fine for 1 season, but not built to last). companies like arcteryx,north face, patagonia all produce much better quality stuff (still expensive though)


Just throwing in Mountain Hardware as well, they are owned by North Face and make some of their high quality jackets. You can get a Mtn Hardware goretex performance shell for about 250...400 for pro...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

so what's the problem with this jacket than

Burton AK Continuum 3L Soft shell


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

arsenic0 said:


> Just throwing in Mountain Hardware as well, they are owned by North Face.


no the original owner of north face started Mountain Hardware because they would not let him buy the machines during the CH11
he got some of the north face machines


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

slushpunk said:


> so what's the problem with this jacket than
> 
> Burton AK Continuum 3L Soft shell


nothing is wrong, and I have never personally owned a Burton jacket, but I have known plenty of people who have bought Burton jackets and pants and have been unhappy with the durability of them.

that jacket is fine when brand new, take good care of it and it will be great for a season. just don't expect it to last forever.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Just got my new AK 2L Stagger jacket delivered last week. According to the burton website, this is the performance shell jacket. 
It's exactly what I was looking for - light weight and gore-tex. Looking forward to actually wearing it in anger!!!


----------



## Petey (Feb 23, 2008)

wbsr said:


> nothing is wrong, and I have never personally owned a Burton jacket, but I have known plenty of people who have bought Burton jackets and pants and have been unhappy with the durability of them.
> 
> that jacket is fine when brand new, take good care of it and it will be great for a season. just don't expect it to last forever.


You are spewing complete heresay. Don't spread news like this unless it's actually true. I've had 4 Burton jackets, 2 AK and 2 Ronin 20K jackets, and a few pairs of AK pants (Cyclic and Hover). Burton's AK line is guaranteed for life so if it stops functioning, they'll replace or fix it (I warrantied a pair of Cyclic pants with a broken zipper and they replaced them). They aren't ask "no questions asked" as Patagonia but if you've got your receipt, they'll cover you.

Anyway, all of my AK stuff is still functioning perfectly after years of use. I also have an Arcteryx shell and it's great too, but seriously, you're speculating like a ridiculous Burton hating fanboy. Burton isn't above criticism but you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Well the original poster is asking about gear to use in WHISTLER, and I live here, have been for a while. I know a lot of people who like me do 100+ days a year on the slopes. Those who have bought Burton jackets / pants have only done it once, and had to buy something else the next season. 
MAYBE you live somewhere else where it isn't as WET as here, or maybe you only do 10 days a year, I don't know. all i know is I am answering the original question as best I can for the given use.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The Burton AK gear is on the same level as ArcTeryx, Patagonia, Cloudveil, NorthFace and Mountain Hardware...has a lifetime warranty etc... however the general Burton gear I've both owned and friends have owned generally don't last as long as some of their competitors. I am not a Burton hater, just stating my experiences with their gear. I generally have bad luck with Burton soft and hard goods but I know others that haven't had any issues. I'm admittedly hard on my gear though


----------



## C01K (Dec 18, 2008)

slushpunk, how is the AK 3L Hover Soft shell to the touch? I've got the AK 3L Hover Pro Shell pants but they are a bit small and I'll be exchanging them for a bigger size. The Pro Shell is a bit rough to the touch and I was thinking maybe I should get the Soft Shell.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Petey said:


> You are spewing complete heresay. Don't spread news like this unless it's actually true. I've had 4 Burton jackets, 2 AK and 2 Ronin 20K jackets, and a few pairs of AK pants (Cyclic and Hover). Burton's AK line is guaranteed for life so if it stops functioning, they'll replace or fix it (I warrantied a pair of Cyclic pants with a broken zipper and they replaced them). They aren't ask "no questions asked" as Patagonia but if you've got your receipt, they'll cover you.
> 
> Anyway, all of my AK stuff is still functioning perfectly after years of use. I also have an Arcteryx shell and it's great too, but seriously, you're speculating like a ridiculous Burton hating fanboy. Burton isn't above criticism but you have no idea what you're talking about.


i agree, theres nothing wrong at all with burton outerwear, ive never really heard anyone say there is either. i even hear burton haters saying they make good outerwear lol...

to answer your question, i would have to say it may possibly to a personal opinion but i only ride shells. a shell can be hot and cold and breathable and dry and anything else you want it to be.


----------

